

The Two-Way Prototype - waxman
http://blog.paperbuff.com/the-two-way-prototype

======
carlygeehr
That brings up a really powerful point: what users do and _say_ they do are
generally not the same. Finding out why there's a discontinuity between the
two usually leads to discovering a great opportunity.

